# Tournament Guide



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone know when the tournament book is coming out?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I am finishing the ad sales right now. I hope to go to print in about ten days. The ad sales have been tough as you can imagine. I would like to have the book out by April. Thanks.


----------

